

Ginzametrics (YC S10) Adds 12 New Global Markets - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-adds-12-new-global_markets.html

======
ninjastar99
I'm a bit new to the SEO software market. What does Ginza offer that is
different / unique versus something like SeoMOZ?

